
Alien civilisations have a variety of options if they want to get in touch - rbanffy
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/the-best-ways-to-listen-out-for-aliens?utm_content=buffer2c947&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
vectorEQ
name 1 reason why they would want to lol... bet u cant think of any...

